# (OR) Chesapeake Bay Retriever DM, EIC Clear At Stud



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope Springs Murdock Mosely, Rogue of Rainbow Farm MH QAA. X Hope Springs Silver Lining. This is my personal gun dog. He has never been competed with . On the compact side but a conformationaly correct dog and posses every quality that the breed is famous for. Available to approved bitches.
Stud fee: Private Treaty
Contact:
Bruce MacPherson
Coast Range Kennels
503-755-0305
360-244-0953


----------

